# Datensätze zählen in Datenbank



## Bencher (3. November 2003)

Könnte mir einer sagen wie ich Datensätze zählen kann und wie ich die Anzahl dann in einer Textbox ausgeben kann.


----------



## Retlaw (3. November 2003)

Schreib bitte dazu welche DB und ob du mit VBA aus Access oder VB arbeitest.
Aber allgemein kannst du die Anzahl der Sätze in einer Tabelle mit dem SQL-Befehl SELECT Count(*) from Tabellenname; ermitteln.
In eine Textbox schreibt man mit Textboxname.Text="Wert" oder Textboxname.Text=Variable

Auf folgenden Seiten gibts gute Beispiele für den Zugriff auf Datenbanken:
Suchfunktion auf Tutorials.de 
ActiveVB.de 
VB-Fun.de


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

Wenn Du die Daten mit Recordset-Objekten verwaltest, kannst Du auch einfach mit Recordset#RecordCount die Anzahl der Datensätze ermitteln.


----------



## Bencher (3. November 2003)

Ich arbeite mit VB.NET und einer Access Datenbank
Ich wollte es so machen:
Me.OleDbDataAdapter5.SelectCommand.CommandText = "SELECT count(bild) AS bild FROM Heft"
nur wie krieg ich es vom DataAdapter in die Textbox


----------



## Primax (4. November 2003)

Hallo, 
ich weiss nicht ob dir das hilft, aber in VB6 geht das so...
SQLBefehl = "Select Count(Bild) AS Anzahl_Bilder FROM Heft"
und dann sagst du:
frm_Eingabe.txtbox1.text =  Anzahl_Bilder
hoffentlich hilft dir das...

primax


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. November 2003)

Das ist SQL und hat absolut nichts damit zu tun, ob nun VB oder VB.net.


----------

